# Tokyo 2020



## Jin (Dec 16, 2019)

If you come here prepare for nobody speaking a lick of English. And the words they do know are highly butchered. 

They don’t even try to pronounce correctly. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zhGnuWwpNxI


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 16, 2019)

I like Ramen also!


----------



## DNW (Dec 16, 2019)

So cliche for a white American male to say this but japanese women are so damn attractive. I've always said if it doesnt work out with wife I'm going to japan or Germany.


----------



## Jin (Dec 16, 2019)

DNW said:


> So cliche for a white American male to say this but japanese women are so damn attractive. I've always said if it doesnt work out with wife I'm going to japan or Germany.



Have you been to Germany?


----------



## DNW (Dec 16, 2019)

Jin said:


> Have you been to Germany?



No I havent.  Germany Scotland and japan have always been my top picks for travel.  Since being in the military and seeing how others live, culture can be addictive.


----------



## Trump (Dec 16, 2019)

I fly through frankfurt every month and unless they refuse to hire attractive women I think there might be a shortage of them in Germany. Also Lufthansa Airline is like a Stewardess retirement home


----------



## DNW (Dec 16, 2019)

I just base what I know of their attractive women by what I see in the Oktoberfest vids.  Hot AF and carrying like 12 glasses of beer at a time


----------



## Trump (Dec 16, 2019)

They be Scottish carrying all that beer



DNW said:


> I just base what I know of their attractive women by what I see in the Oktoberfest vids.  Hot AF and carrying like 12 glasses of beer at a time


----------



## Jin (Dec 16, 2019)

DNW said:


> No I havent.  Germany Scotland and japan have always been my top picks for travel.  Since being in the military and seeing how others live, culture can be addictive.



Germany is an amazing country. I would love to live in Berlin. 

I Did not find the women notably attractive.


----------



## Raider (Dec 16, 2019)

I’d be scared to go there cuz of Godzilla......... oh wait, didn’t Jin fight and kill Godzilla last year??!!! O.k. It’s safe To go!!!!


----------



## tinymk (Dec 16, 2019)

We have been in quite a few places overseas and Japan is getting towards the top. Potentially Africa next year then Japan.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 16, 2019)

tinymk said:


> We have been in quite a few places overseas and Japan is getting towards the top. Potentially Africa next year then Japan.



Hit me up if yer heading to South Africa! Happy to make some suggestions as to where to go and what to see & do.


----------



## Trump (Dec 16, 2019)

Hit me up if your thinking of visiting Nigeria, I will happily talk you out of it



tinymk said:


> We have been in quite a few places overseas and Japan is getting towards the top. Potentially Africa next year then Japan.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 17, 2019)

I hated that stupid song in the video. I watched it 3 times and even started to hum the song.....ridiculous


----------



## Raider (Dec 17, 2019)

I feel like it’s that “ baby shark” song that gets imbedded in your head and won’t leave! Lol


----------



## DNW (Dec 20, 2019)

Lol I love Japan

The 2020 Tokyo Olympics are coming! https://imgur.com/gallery/e5lQAGC


----------



## j2048b (Dec 21, 2019)

DNW said:


> So cliche for a white American male to say this but japanese women are so damn attractive. I've always said if it doesnt work out with wife I'm going to japan or Germany.




so sawrry, i disregreee.....never met one in real life from Japan, meet a few who were on the other spectrum...didnt shave areas and smells were not aligning with my american nose....


----------



## j2048b (Dec 21, 2019)

even tho japan was beautiful, and lot o fun to do, just never could shake the like for a thick American gurl...


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 22, 2019)

So the real question is this. I eat a very small array of foods. Like steak, burger meat, chicken and some pork. 

Would I starve to death in Japan?


----------



## Jin (Dec 22, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> So the real question is this. I eat a very small array of foods. Like steak, burger meat, chicken and some pork.
> 
> Would I starve to death in Japan?



We eat the same things. We weigh the same amount. So, no


----------



## Yaya (Dec 22, 2019)

Welcome to SI. Post up make Japanese friends


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Dec 27, 2019)

Super funny Jin. Watching it again. Haha


----------

